# Bluetooth kohler amp



## Westbrook (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone recommend a device same as kohler k-752 especially these specs:

Multiple bt devices
Powers 4 or 8 ohm speakers

For a lesser price?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know of one offhand, but I read a rather scathing review on Amazon that would cause me to scratch this thing off my list of goodies...


What is it exactly that you want to accomplish?


----------



## Westbrook (Mar 11, 2013)

Speaker(s) in master bath ceiling or wall mounted. Hard wired to a Bluetooth amp. The kohler amp specs are perfect but not for the price. Renovating bath this spring.

Then again I may just breakdown for the hmdx splash for $70. I have the hmdx jam speaker and its superb.


----------

